# 38g Planted and 7.5g Betta



## BigXor (Dec 15, 2014)

The 48" T5HO light extends over Betta tank. It has a (2) GE 6500k bulbs capable of 3 or 4 (overall medium light w/2 bulbs).

Spiral fluorescent is actually for bookcase, photo just makes it look like it is positioned over tanks.

Two filters- Aquaclear 30 with Pond Matrix Media only and a Marineland C360 Canister with Eheim Substrat Pro only. Both filters have reporpoised sponge filters on the input tubes. Betta tank has an air driven sponge filter.

Just added pressurized CO2. Diffused into input side of canister filter which acts as a CO2 reactor, (no burping because GLA Atomic inline diffuser creates such small micro bubbles). Complete CO2 dissolve.

Reactor on the left side was originally bought for a solid media denitrate reactor using Seachem De*Nitrate media, but I never did get it to work, so I just put in some Purigen to polish water. Size is overkill now, but why sit the reactor on the shelf to collect dust.

If anybody was ever successful with a solid media denitrate reactor, chime in. I could use some pointers.

The Peacock Moss trees turned out nice, as well as the Taiwan moss wall. The Fire RCS love it.

Any Comments?


----------

